# Ethernet not working! (forcedeth)

## saz

Hi there!

I used to use wireless, but now I have the possibility to use cable. 

But for some reason I can't get it to work, not in arch, gentoo, knoppix (livecd) or ubuntu (livecd).

It always times out when trying to get an IP... And on dmesg I always get the same "forcedeth: eth0: no link during initialization" error..  :Sad: 

ethtool

```
[sa@Feio ~]$ sudo ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

    Supported ports: [ MII ]

    Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                            100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                            1000baseT/Full 

    Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

    Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                            100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                            1000baseT/Full 

    Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

    Speed: Unknown! (65535)

    Duplex: Unknown! (255)

    Port: MII

    PHYAD: 19

    Transceiver: external

    Auto-negotiation: on

    Supports Wake-on: g

    Wake-on: d

    Link detected: no

```

route

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.1   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

default         192.168.0.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

dmesg

```
forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: irq 758 for MSI/MSI-X

eth0: no link during initialization.

```

ifconfig

```
[sa@Feio ~]$ ifconfig -a

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:83:1D:8D  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:22 Base address:0x4000 

```

hope you can help!

----------

## blueflame

Just a thought, but your route table looks a bit weird. Shouldn't that be 192.168.1.0 with netmask 255.255.255.0 ? ie. your eth0 is on sub-net 192.168.1.0 so any addresses in the range 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.254.

You don't mention if you're using dhcp or not...

----------

## ctl

Are you sure your router is configured correctly?  Do you have other machines on the network that are working fine?

----------

## saz

Sorry, I'm using DHCP... Actually I tried with static first, but had the same problems, so I'm just sticking with dhcp to try to keep it simple...

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure your router is configured correctly? Do you have other machines on the network that are working fine?

 

Yes, router and other machines working fine! With Ubuntu, Arch, Xp and Vista, some with wireless and others with cable but all working, even this one if I use wireless instead of cable.

----------

## saz

here is my lspci output:

lspci

```
sa@Feio ~]$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0e.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)

00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:14.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

04:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

04:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

saz,

I dont see any Ethernet there at all.  Is it disabled in the BIOS ?

----------

## doctork

It looks like you have two ethernet interfaces.

```
00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2) 
```

Are you sure you're plugged into the right one?

--

doc

----------

## saz

 *doctork wrote:*   

> It looks like you have two ethernet interfaces.
> 
> ```
> 00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
> 
> ...

 

sure!

both are enabled anyways, and I tried with both, got the same problem on both   :Confused: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> saz,
> 
> I dont see any Ethernet there at all.  Is it disabled in the BIOS ?

 

it's enabled

----------

## saellaven

any chance you're using 2.6.29?

If so, see this thread for a possible fix (it's working for me).

----------

## saz

with gentoo I only tried with the latest LiveCD...

I s it possible to apply that patch on archlinux?

Should I just add his code to forcedeth.c?

----------

## saellaven

if you're not using 2.6.29, it's already in there... it was just a revert back to the old code.

Are there lights on the ethernet jack to indicate that you have a connection? Could be a bad cable or something else going on.

----------

## saz

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are there lights on the ethernet jack to indicate that you have a connection? Could be a bad cable or something else going on.

 

yes light on the ethernet jack on, and the cable is fine, actually was the first I tested.

----------

## Cyker

If you can, try editing your grub.conf and adding this to the kernel param:

```
pci=nomsi,nommconf
```

then reboot and see if it works.

I've had bad experiences with nForce chipsets and doing IRQ via MSI.

Also, try another different cable; It's bizzare but esp. with gigabit connections, I've had perfectly good CAT6 and CAT5e cables just not work, even 'tho they work with my cable tester and when I use it to hook up something else.

I have a theory that the contacts are either slightly too short or are sunk in slightly too deep and on some network ports this causes the data signal to be marginal enough that the link lights work but data gets buggered. Can't prove it, but it sounds good  :Razz: 

----------

## saz

unfortunatly got no positive result...

dhcpcd still times out when trying to get an ip address...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

saz,

Please post the output of dmesg

----------

## saz

dmesg

```
pci 0000:04:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:0f.0: bridge io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xefb00000-0xefbfffff]

pci 0000:00:0f.0: bridge 32bit mmio pref: [0xefa00000-0xefafffff]

pci 0000:00:13.0: bridge io port: [0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:13.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xef800000-0xef8fffff]

pci 0000:00:13.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xef700000-0xef7fffff]

pci 0000:00:14.0: bridge io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]

pci 0000:00:14.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xef600000-0xef6fffff]

pci 0000:00:14.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xef500000-0xef5fffff]

pci 0000:00:15.0: bridge io port: [0x7000-0x7fff]

pci 0000:00:15.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xef400000-0xef4fffff]

pci 0000:00:15.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xef300000-0xef3fffff]

pci 0000:00:16.0: bridge io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

pci 0000:00:16.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xef200000-0xef2fffff]

pci 0000:00:16.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xef100000-0xef1fffff]

pci 0000:00:17.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:17.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xef000000-0xef0fffff]

pci 0000:00:17.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xeef00000-0xeeffffff]

pci 0000:00:18.0: bridge io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:18.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xeee00000-0xeeefffff]

pci 0000:00:18.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xeed00000-0xeedfffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

NetLabel: Initializing

NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf3fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xf4000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0x7fef0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0x100000-0x7feeffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff03ff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:03.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:03.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

pci 0000:00:03.0:   MEM window: 0xea000000-0xedffffff

pci 0000:00:03.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xefc00000-0xefcfffff

pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000ef900000-0x000000ef9fffff

pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:07.0:   IO window: 0xa000-0xafff

pci 0000:00:07.0:   MEM window: 0xefe00000-0xefefffff

pci 0000:00:07.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000efd00000-0x000000efdfffff

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   MEM window: 0xefb00000-0xefbfffff

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000efa00000-0x000000efafffff

pci 0000:00:13.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:13.0:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff

pci 0000:00:13.0:   MEM window: 0xef800000-0xef8fffff

pci 0000:00:13.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000ef700000-0x000000ef7fffff

pci 0000:00:14.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:14.0:   IO window: 0x8000-0x8fff

pci 0000:00:14.0:   MEM window: 0xef600000-0xef6fffff

pci 0000:00:14.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000ef500000-0x000000ef5fffff

pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:15.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0x7fff

pci 0000:00:15.0:   MEM window: 0xef400000-0xef4fffff

pci 0000:00:15.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000ef300000-0x000000ef3fffff

pci 0000:00:16.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

pci 0000:00:16.0:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

pci 0000:00:16.0:   MEM window: 0xef200000-0xef2fffff

pci 0000:00:16.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000ef100000-0x000000ef1fffff

pci 0000:00:17.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:09

pci 0000:00:17.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

pci 0000:00:17.0:   MEM window: 0xef000000-0xef0fffff

pci 0000:00:17.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000eef00000-0x000000eeffffff

pci 0000:00:18.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:0a

pci 0000:00:18.0:   IO window: 0x4000-0x4fff

pci 0000:00:18.0:   MEM window: 0xeee00000-0xeeefffff

pci 0000:00:18.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000eed00000-0x000000eedfffff

pci 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:15.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:17.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:18.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 io port: [0xd000-0xdfff]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0xea000000-0xedffffff]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [0xb000-0xbfff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0xefc00000-0xefcfffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0xef900000-0xef9fffff]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 03 index 0 io port: [0xa000-0xafff]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0xefe00000-0xefefffff]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0xefd00000-0xefdfffff]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 04 index 0 io port: [0xc000-0xcfff]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0xefb00000-0xefbfffff]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0xefa00000-0xefafffff]

bus: 04 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

bus: 04 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

bus: 05 index 0 io port: [0x9000-0x9fff]

bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0xef800000-0xef8fffff]

bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0xef700000-0xef7fffff]

bus: 05 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 06 index 0 io port: [0x8000-0x8fff]

bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0xef600000-0xef6fffff]

bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0xef500000-0xef5fffff]

bus: 06 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 07 index 0 io port: [0x7000-0x7fff]

bus: 07 index 1 mmio: [0xef400000-0xef4fffff]

bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0xef300000-0xef3fffff]

bus: 07 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 08 index 0 io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [0xef200000-0xef2fffff]

bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0xef100000-0xef1fffff]

bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 09 index 0 io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

bus: 09 index 1 mmio: [0xef000000-0xef0fffff]

bus: 09 index 2 mmio: [0xeef00000-0xeeffffff]

bus: 09 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

bus: 0a index 0 io port: [0x4000-0x4fff]

bus: 0a index 1 mmio: [0xeee00000-0xeeefffff]

bus: 0a index 2 mmio: [0xeed00000-0xeedfffff]

bus: 0a index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Unpacking initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

 done

Freeing initrd memory: 4006k freed

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

msgmni has been set to 1732

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:03.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:06.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:07.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0e.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0e.1: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0e.2: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0f.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:11.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:12.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:13.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:14.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:15.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:16.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:17.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:18.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<7>pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:03.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:03.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:03.0: irq 767 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:03.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:03.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: irq 766 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:06.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:06.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:07.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:07.0: irq 765 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:07.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:07.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:13.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:13.0: irq 764 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:13.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:13.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:14.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:14.0: irq 763 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:14.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:14.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:15.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:15.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:15.0: irq 762 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:15.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:15.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:16.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:16.0: irq 761 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:16.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:16.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:17.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:17.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:17.0: irq 760 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:17.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:17.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:18.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:18.0: found MSI capability

pcieport-driver 0000:00:18.0: irq 759 for MSI/MSI-X

pci_express 0000:00:18.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:18.0:pcie03: allocate port service

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

pata_acpi 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.1: setting latency timer to 64

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.1: PCI INT B disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.2: setting latency timer to 64

pata_acpi 0000:00:0e.2: PCI INT C disabled

pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: version 0.3.10

pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : pata_amd

scsi1 : pata_amd

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfc00 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfc08 irq 15

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B, 1.00, max UDMA/33

ata1.01: ATA-6: ST380011A, 3.06, max UDMA/100

ata1.01: 156301488 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 

ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x739f&0x701f->0x701f, BIOS=0x7000 (0xc0c60000) ACPI=0x701f (60:20:0x1f)

ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x3f39f&0x3f01f->0x3f01f, BIOS=0x3f000 (0xc0c60000) ACPI=0x3f01f (60:20:0x1f)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4480B 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380011A        3.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xf700 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xf708 irq 23

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: native sectors (586072368) is smaller than sectors (625142448)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.1: setting latency timer to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xf200 irq 22

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xf208 irq 22

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: PCI INT C -> Link[ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi6 : sata_nv

scsi7 : sata_nv

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf100 ctl 0xf000 bmdma 0xed00 irq 21

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xef00 ctl 0xee00 bmdma 0xed08 irq 21

ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B, SB00, max UDMA/100

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:<6>usbcore: registered new device driver usb

 sda1

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb:ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 20, io mem 0xefffe000

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

 sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 23, io mem 0xeffff000

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-4:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-4.1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-4.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: G15 Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input1

generic-usb 0003:046D:C226.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [G15 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4.1/input0

input: G15 Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:046D:C226.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [G15 Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4.1/input1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 2-4.3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-4.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:046D:C041.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4.3/input0

generic-usb 0003:046D:C041.0004: hiddev1,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4.3/input1

usb 2-4.4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-4.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: G15 GamePanel LCD as /class/input/input4

generic-usb 0003:046D:C227.0005: input,hiddev2,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 GamePanel LCD] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4.4/input0

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST350083 0AS                   PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 19, addr 00:1a:92:83:1d:8d

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 19, addr 00:1a:92:83:25:21

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

C-Media PCI 0000:04:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c80-0x1cbf] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c80-0x1c85]

ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c80

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input7

Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ohci1394 0000:04:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[efbff000-efbff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.22  Tue Jan  6 09:29:08 PST 2009

EXT3 FS on sdb2, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.10)

Adding 324272k swap on /dev/sdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:324272k

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d800012b943c]

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: irq 758 for MSI/MSI-X

eth1: no link during initialization.

it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 2

it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

input: G15 Extra Keys as /class/input/input8
```

sorry about the lengthy post

----------

## NeddySeagoon

saz,

Both your network interfaces are detected by the driver

```
forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 19, addr 00:1a:92:83:1d:8d

forcedeth 0000:00:11.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 21

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AMC1] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 19, addr 00:1a:92:83:25:21

forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3 
```

Later there is

```
forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: irq 758 for MSI/MSI-X

eth1: no link during initialization. 
```

 but nothing similar for eth0, which is good.

This ties in with your first posts ifconfig -a 

```
eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1A:92:83:1D:8D 
```

Which confirms that your ethernet wire is connected to the right physical interface.

What happens when you do

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

It may give on screen errors or leave errors at the end of dmesg

----------

## saz

that error: 

```
forcedeth 0000:00:12.0: irq 758 for MSI/MSI-X

eth1: no link during initialization. 
```

happens to which ever interface has the cable connected...

if I restart the network it times out when trying to get an IP.

----------

## saellaven

here's my relevant snippet from dmesg on my working forcedeth device with 2.6.29. You'll note that I get the same output you do, though mine is followed by "eth0: link up." I'm also using netconsole, but that shouldn't matter (enabled it to debug some kernel stuff once upon a time and decided it was handy enough to just leave in).

```

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.62.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:1d:60:b4:95:92

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: local port 4444

netconsole: local IP 192.168.1.100

netconsole: interface eth0

netconsole: remote port 6666

netconsole: remote IP 192.168.1.101

netconsole: remote ethernet address ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

netconsole: device eth0 not up yet, forcing it

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

eth0: no link during initialization.

eth0: link up.

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

```

I'm on MCP55 as well (Asus M2N-E)

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a3)

so, I think the "eth0: no link during initialization." might be a bit of a red herring and there's something else causing the interface to not come up.

----------

## dylix

does the ethernet card work anywhere? like in windows? or with any linux distrobution?

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i agree with NeddySeagoon. your config looks ok, both interfaces are recognized. i asume, the 

```

eth1: no link during initialization.

```

message results in no ethernet cable plugged in into the second nic during startup. perhaps the startup script for eth0 is not configured right. as NeddySeagoon suggested, post the output of "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart". please post also the output of the file

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```

btw: my 2 forcedeths on an asus m2n-sli deluxe work both perfect with kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 so i hope its only a config issue  :Wink: 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## saz

 *dylix wrote:*   

> does the ethernet card work anywhere? like in windows? or with any linux distrobution?

 

in windows yes, in linux not in any of those i tested (first post), always get the same errors

----------

## liree

I've got the same here.

However, once I did manage it to work, for one session. After reboot it never came up again.

In one Forum post somewhere somewhen, some people mentioned a driver issue (or was it a hardware?) in conjunction with cheap mainboards.

----------

## Gankfest

 *liree wrote:*   

> I've got the same here.
> 
> However, once I did manage it to work, for one session. After reboot it never came up again.
> 
> In one Forum post somewhere somewhen, some people mentioned a driver issue (or was it a hardware?) in conjunction with cheap mainboards.

 

I have forcedeth Ethernet, I just compile my kernel with the marvall phy Ethernet driver. Could this be the problem!

P.S ASUS M2N SLI-DELUXE isn't a cheap mobo

----------

## saz

nor is my P5N32e-SLI Plus --> first to suport 4gpu's

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

>  *liree wrote:*   I've got the same here.
> 
> However, once I did manage it to work, for one session. After reboot it never came up again.
> 
> In one Forum post somewhere somewhen, some people mentioned a driver issue (or was it a hardware?) in conjunction with cheap mainboards. 
> ...

 Uh Oh...

I have an ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI (780a SLI chipset) and had exactly the same issue. My old PCI WLAN Card didn't work, so I plugged in a cable and had internet, all was fine. But after the next reboot I got (and have since):No more internet connection in Windows, Vista Ultimate always reports an "unidentified network"No link in linux, the router doesn't even recognize that there is something connected although all control lamps are lit as they should, andin the BIOS I have a Cable detection tool which states, that the (wire) pairs 0,1 and 2,3 have no cable, but the pairs 4,5 and 6,7 have a cable attached and the correct cable length is reported.this was tested with three different LAN cables using all four LAN ports on my router in turn and several restarts of the router.I've got the suspicion that the forcedeth module somehow damaged the network chip, or at least that there is a serious bug within that chipset.

However, the on-board network stopped working after using forcedeth for one (though successfull) session.

...guess I have to wait for my new WLAN-Card to be delivered before I get internet back...

----------

## cjr42009

Check your ethernet connection properly. The port may have damaged or there are some errors in your cabling too. Look for them twice before chacking your programs.

----------

